# Maximum height using CC ferry bookings site?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've been looking around for ferry prices for the summer, and on the CC website, you put in vehicle size, but they only seem to go up to 3m high. Now I haven't looked at the exact figure for my 'van, but I think it's 3.1m with the TV flying saucer on top. There must be loads of 'vans over 3m, why do they stop at "up to 3m"? Has anybody used the CC on line service and found this, and had any problems?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have booked with them for the past two years. My van is just over 3M so I put 3m where asked and have never had a problem. Just booked again and did exactly the same.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I've come across this however if you ring up then there is no penalty up to 3.5 mtrs.

I found that if you book the Seafrance carnet you can get the return crossing for £62 however you have to pay for 6 crossings in advance with Bank Holiday restrictions. I like it because you can just turn up without a booking and they guarrantee to get you on within 2 crossings. No height restrictions and up to 8 mtrs length. I mentioned we were 8.5 and they said no charge

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We parked next to someone on the Brittany Ferries Caen to Portsmouth in October. Either he had not declared his real height or the crew had taken no notice but he had several gouges in the roof caused when loading and he was concerned about how they were to get him off at Portsmouth. 

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We parked next to someone on the Brittany Ferries Caen to Portsmouth in October. Either he had not declared his real height or the crew had taken no notice but he had several gouges in the roof caused when loading and he was concerned about how they were to get him off at Portsmouth.
> 
> G


yes, there's always that nagging fear, G! I know that the individual operators' sites ask for more specific details, but I wouldn't want to get in such a situation as that :roll: 
Am I being paranoid about the CC, or is it just another "sod the motorhomers" from them?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Am I being paranoid about the CC, or is it just another "sod the motorhomers" from them?


I don't subscribe to the theory that the CC ignore MHs. If you look at their magazine they always review a MH, often have travel accounts from MHers and often mention MHs. I'd like to bet that if a review was done then the mention of caravans and motorhomes would be about equal. We have always found the wardens treat us the same - or better frankly- than some caravanners.

Anyway, beside the point. If I was concerned that I might be over the maximum height for any ferry I'd type it on a piece of paper and give it to the lady at the check-in point and ask her to make sure she put me in a lane for taller vehicles.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

Just a thought!

Last year we booked both through the CC and with Norfolkline direct.

On return from both holidays we arrived at Dunkirk quite early, and went to the ticket office to try our luck. :? 

When booked direct with Norfolkline there was no problem getting an earlier boat, and no penalty either (though I think there should have been.)  

When booked through the CC however, the girl at Dunkirk said she would like to help, but was not allowed to amend CC bookings without going through them. She was happy to do this, but quite apologetic that it would cost us a 20 quid amendment fee . . . payable to the CC, not Norfolkline. 8O 

Don't know if this is standard practice, but worth considering - especially as the cost was the same either way.

Dave


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've just booked our crossings for this year and after looking at the CC web bookings which actually just goes through to the TravelGateway website, and getting lots of different prices for the same sailing we gave up and phoned the C&CC Carefree Travel Service where a very helpful lady took all our details, phoned us back twice to confirm everything, we also ordered a new Camoping Carnet and only paid one Visa transaction (the prices were the same as CC online in the end.) 

As we were planning to use two companies: Transmanche Newhaven - Dieppe out (£95) and P&O Calais - Dover back (only £31 single including the £2 fuel supplement), the CC website couldn't do it as a single transaction and we didn't want to have two credit card transactions , both less than £100   

We also discovered we had lots of Airmiles from years ago. We could have booked the P&O sailing through them for 500miles but as we hadn't added any miles for two years the account is lapsed and will cost £30 admin fee to re-instate it.  

Steve


----------

